# Stupid Smurfs!



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I can't get that darn song outta my head!

La la la la la laaaaaa la la la la laaaaaaaa...

GAAAAAH! Little blue @#!*ers! UGH! Someone get me an ice pick. I'm gonna dig that friggin' tune outta my gray matter once and for all!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just sit right back and you'll hear a tale,
A tale of a fateful trip
That started from this tropic port
Aboard this Tiny Ship.



There.  Is that better?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Ha ha ha ha ha!

Here ya go:  This is the song that doesn't end, yes it goes on and on my friend.  Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because this is the song that doesn't end...

You're welcome.

Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Laughing at Ann...    Great minds think alike!

Vicki


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Sorry, couldn't help myself


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I hate you all.

-- Daniel (now with three songs stuck in his head)


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

....can't....think....

_La la la la la laaaaa_

....can't...breathe....
_
...the weather started getting rough, the tiny ship was-_

AAAAHHHH Can't....concen...trate on....writing....

_...it just goes on and on, my friends...._

IT'S IN MY HEAD! IT'S IN MY HEAD AND IT WON'T....COME....OUT!

_...if not for the courage of the fearless lala la la laaaaa laaaaaaey'll continue singing it not knowing the minnow would be lost. The minnow would be loaaa la la laaaa_

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rita (Apr 30, 2009)

Quick thinking Ann!!!  

David, hang in there. The little island stranded smurfs will go away in a day or two!!


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Aww, I still love the smurfs!  I catch them on Boomerang every now and then...if you mentally insert an expletive every time they say "smurf"...well, it's pretty hilarious to watch


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Damn it, McAfee! It took me years to get that song out of my head. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

No idea why this days Drum and Bass, it's actually a completely different song.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

That's ok.. DD just walked in singing "You put one foot in front of the other, and soon you'll be walking cross the floor..." So now not only is it stuck in my head, but I looked it up on youtube just to hear it with all of the words.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Victorine said:


> Here ya go: This is the song that doesn't end, yes it goes on and on my friend. Some people started singing it, not knowing what it was, and they'll continue singing it forever just because this is the song that doesn't end...


Lambchops is iconic. And as long as we're onto kids' shows:


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Smurfs have diseases.....


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

If I get a song stuck in my head that I really can't get rid of I start singing [quite badly BTW] "you are so beautiful to me, can't you seeeeeeee" I then vomit and it all goes away


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

We need to do a Smurf-Attack on this thread.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smurf_attack


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> That's ok.. DD just walked in singing "You put one foot in front of the other, and soon you'll be walking cross the floor..." So now not only is it stuck in my head, but I looked it up on youtube just to hear it with all of the words.


Heh. Gotta love those old claymation specials.  I have that on DVD.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> That's ok.. DD just walked in singing "You put one foot in front of the other, and soon you'll be walking cross the floor..." So now not only is it stuck in my head, but I looked it up on youtube just to hear it with all of the words.


HA! I already KNOW all the words!
I can also sing the Heat-Miser and Snow-Miser songs from Year Without a Santa Claus -

I'm Mister White Christmas
I'm Mister Snow
I'm Mister Icicle
I'm Mister Ten Below
Friends call me Snow Miser
What ever I touch
Turns to snow in my clutch
I'm too much!


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

I liked them better when they were Die Schlumpfen, an interesting curiosity from Germany. I never expected them to change their names, attempt to rule the world, succeed briefly, and then sink into embarrassing obscurity. 









Kind of like Milli Vanilli. 

What, you thought I was going to go for a Godwin's Law post here? Puh-leeeez.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

The Brady Bunch song. Aaaaaaaargh!

Linda


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Andra said:


> HA! I already KNOW all the words!
> I can also sing the Heat-Miser and Snow-Miser songs from Year Without a Santa Claus -
> 
> I'm Mister White Christmas
> ...


LOVE SNOW MISER!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

My nineteen month-old granddaughter gets up and starts dancing every time this plays.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

OMG, Yo Gabba Gabba...There's a Party in My Tummy...FREAK-O-RAMA...I keep expecting to see snippets pop up in my nightmares.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Philip Chen said:


> My nineteen month-old granddaughter gets up and starts dancing every time this plays.


I was just going to mention yo gabba gabba. My daughter loves watching it so I often get the songs stuck in my head.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Andra said:


> HA! I already KNOW all the words!
> I can also sing the Heat-Miser and Snow-Miser songs from Year Without a Santa Claus -
> 
> I'm Mister White Christmas
> ...


I use this as my ringtone for Christmas.


----------

